# Fat burners on Intermittant fasting



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I am into my second week of IF and today will start carb cycling. I also will be taking some ultralean in the morning which is our fat burner. Gives me a nice buzz and is great for morning cardio. Anyone else take fat burners doing IF or would people not recommend it?


----------



## RLJ89 (Oct 4, 2012)

I would presume quite a lot of people would use stimulant based fat burners whilst doing IF, you need the energy from somewhere and they always seem to work more potently when taken in a fasted state, id stay stick with it if you're seeing results without any major sides


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

RLJ89 said:


> I would presume quite a lot of people would use stimulant based fat burners whilst doing IF, you need the energy from somewhere and they always seem to work more potently when taken in a fasted state, id stay stick with it if you're seeing results without any major sides


cheers,

have taken them two days running during fasted state and makes it so much easier, no hunger just energy


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I take green tea extract but that's it. Just make sure it's fine to use on an empty stomach.

Is your **** still really dark ?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> I take green tea extract but that's it. Just make sure it's fine to use on an empty stomach.
> 
> Is your **** still really dark ?


A little but not as bad. I genuinly think it was a flush out of toxins as I feel so much clearer headed and fresh.


----------

